

Show HN: Discover career opportunities in your network with CareerSonar - avirambm
https://www.careersonar.com/invitation/hackernews

======
avirambm
The most promising career opportunities are those in which the person has an
inside connection that can help them get in the door. CareerSonar makes it
easy to discover these opportunities in your social and professional networks,
without having to manually cross check hundreds of job listings against your
contact list (not to mention your 2nd connections, etc). The benefit for
active job seekers is apparent, but we also help those who are employed keep
on top of their best opportunities out there (because everyone is curious).
Our ranking algorithm is currently patent pending, and we like to think that
it gives results that are much more relevant than anything else out there.

We just entered private beta and would love to get some feedback. Thanks!

------
kjhughes
This appears to be Facebook based (Facebook login required). Is that true? Why
wouldn't it be LinkedIn based?

Some prefer to keep Facebook for personal and LinkedIn for professional
relationships.

~~~
avirambm
We actually allow you to add LinkedIn as well during the signup process. Your
opportunities don't discriminate so we help you mine both your social and
professional networks.

